# Help: Which seminary to attend?



## SolaGratia (Aug 5, 2008)

Brethren, 

I would like to applied to these seminaries schools (below) for an M.Div., 

but which one would you recommend? 

1. GPTS
2. PRTS
3. MARS

FYI, Lord willing with an M.Div., I planned on working mainly among the Hispanic communities, but only the Lord knows. Most importantly, I know I do not deserved this blessing that Almighty God would allow me to learn more about His word and used me to shepherd His elect. 

Blessings,

Gil Garcia
Los Angles, CA


----------



## larryjf (Aug 5, 2008)

Gpts


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 5, 2008)

All three are excellent choices. In my humble opinion the best out there currently. MARS is the only "accredited" one of the bunch if that makes a difference for you. I can put you in touch with a recent graduate if you would like.


----------



## dcrawford (Aug 5, 2008)

There is a large Hispanic community about 10 minutes from PRTS. Within 20 minutes there are many migrant worker camps.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Aug 5, 2008)

Gpts


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 5, 2008)

PRTS.

And, as an added bonus, Joel Beeke is like the Reformedest Rock star in the whole wide world, so there you go.


----------



## Casey (Aug 5, 2008)

What can I say? I'm a student at MARS and have to recommend my own school.  I only have good things to say about the school and the professors there. If you have any questions about it, feel free to e-mail me (casey.bessette AT gmail DOT com).

There is a recent graduate from MARS from Mexico who, right now, is working on a Hispanic church plant for the URC very close to the seminary. There is also a Hispanic church plant in the Chicago area (Cicero) headed up by the OPC. If you're looking for a place to get some experience, I'm willing to bet that both of these individuals would allow you to work with them. The seminary is practically in a suburb of Chicago, so there are many opportunities that accompany such a large city.


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 5, 2008)

Let's see . . . hmmmm . . . Beeke or Pippa or Venema. Sounds like you would do just fine at any of the three. Why not WSCAL too?

If I had an opportunity to do it over again and study under Beeke or attend GPTS, it would be an honor to do either. Upstart schools, rooted in the Reformed tradition, and connected to the church appeal to me greatly. You will probably win the strongest support on PB for either GPTS or RPTS.

Are they both stable financially and organizationally? Being accredited by ARTS would not bother me unless I anticipated attending a grad school of a university after the M.Div. My guess is that most places you would want to attend would accept either a PRTS or GPTS degree.

What ecclesiastical group do you see yourself affiliated with and how would they see either degree? Do you know any alums who could give you an "insider's" insight into the schools? And, have you visited the campuses. Schools often appear much different on paper than in reality.


----------



## Bygracealone (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah, I was curious as to why you're not including WSC in your options? It wouldn't require a move out of state for you and there are some great professors there...


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 5, 2008)

GPTS is the only school I've had experience with. I did not attend there, but I've been a few of their conferences, and have always been impressed.

I have ordered and listened to some class lectures from Beeke's seminary, and those have been good. And being in Louisville, we get MARS stuff from time to time. Just a couple of months ago, I bought SEVERAL of the books written by the MARS staff (they are short, inexpensive, and well done). One of my elders like them so much he hasn't bothered to return them to me yet!

I would also concur with those who have mentioned WTS Cal for consideration. My own alma mater, Erskine, isn't bad, but there are one or two problems on the faculty (but many shining stars as well). As Ben mentioned, if the accreditation thing bothers you, then MARS is your best choice. But GPTS would be hard to beat.


----------



## Bygracealone (Aug 5, 2008)

My alma mater, RPTS in Pittsburgh, PA, is a good choice and is accredited.

RPTS: Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 5, 2008)

And I know at least two of us on the board will be attending this fall...


----------



## SolaGratia (Aug 5, 2008)

CaseyBessette said:


> What can I say? I'm a student at MARS and have to recommend my own school.  I only have good things to say about the school and the professors there. If you have any questions about it, feel free to e-mail me (casey.bessette AT gmail DOT com).
> 
> There is a recent graduate from MARS from Mexico who, right now, is working on a Hispanic church plant for the URC very close to the seminary. There is also a Hispanic church plant in the Chicago area (Cicero) headed up by the OPC. If you're looking for a place to get some experience, I'm willing to bet that both of these individuals would allow you to work with them. The seminary is practically in a suburb of Chicago, so there are many opportunities that accompany such a large city.



Casey,

I personally know Pastor Valentin Apulche, he and i very frequently talk on the phone. Pastor Apulche has translated many English Reformed works into Spanish which are available at Literatura Reformada. 

By the way, the English version of this website (Reformed Literature) is also excellent, it has many Reformed works.

So, yes MARS is defintely on top of my list. Thank you very much for letting me know though. Maybe I will see you there.


----------



## matt01 (Aug 5, 2008)

SolaGratia said:


> Brethren,
> 
> I would like to applied to these seminaries schools (below) for an M.Div.,
> 
> ...



May I suggest another one? How about Liberty Seminary. They are accredited, and the tuition is really low ($250/credit). The majority of your studies could be done at a distance.


----------



## SolaGratia (Aug 5, 2008)

Any seminary school being not accredited is not issued with me. 

Regarding WSC, I have visited WSC (seminary for a day), I have listened and read some of the professors their and I have sat under the preaching of several pastors who have graduated from their. So, I very much have considered WSC.


----------



## SolaGratia (Aug 5, 2008)

Marrow Man said:


> GPTS is the only school I've had experience with. I did not attend there, but I've been a few of their conferences, and have always been impressed.
> 
> I have ordered and listened to some class lectures from Beeke's seminary, and those have been good. And being in Louisville, we get MARS stuff from time to time. Just a couple of months ago, I bought SEVERAL of the books written by the MARS staff (they are short, inexpensive, and well done). One of my elders like them so much he hasn't bothered to return them to me yet!
> 
> I would also concur with those who have mentioned WTS Cal for consideration. My own alma mater, Erskine, isn't bad, but there are one or two problems on the faculty (but many shining stars as well). As Ben mentioned, if the accreditation thing bothers you, then MARS is your best choice. But GPTS would be hard to beat.



If it was up to me, I will put Beeke, Pipa/M. Smith, Venema, and Sproul, Packer, S. Ferguson, S. Clark, M. Winzer in one seminary.


----------



## SolaGratia (Aug 5, 2008)

sans nom said:


> SolaGratia said:
> 
> 
> > Brethren,
> ...



Is Liberty Seminary a Baptist Seminary?


----------



## Ivan (Aug 5, 2008)

SolaGratia said:


> sans nom said:
> 
> 
> > SolaGratia said:
> ...



Yes...an independent one.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 5, 2008)

SolaGratia said:


> If it was up to me, I will put Beeke, Pipa/M. Smith, Venema, and Sproul, Packer, S. Ferguson, S. Clark, M. Winzer in one seminary.



Even Bubba the Baptist would go to that one!


----------



## SolaGratia (Aug 5, 2008)

Even Bubba the Baptist would go to that one![/QUOTE]

With all due respect, I do not think the Hispanic Reformed Church/Community would like me to think Independently, be a Baptist, and become a Bubba. 

Thanks for the info. though.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 5, 2008)

SolaGratia said:


> Even Bubba the Baptist would go to that one!



With all due respect, I do not think the Hispanic Reformed Church/Community would like me to think Independently, be a Baptist, and become a Bubba. 

Thanks for the info. though.[/QUOTE]

Alrighty then.


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 5, 2008)

Liberty is also a hotbed of ANTI Calvinist sentiment. President Caner waxes apoplectic when he even sees a tulip in a garden! GPTS or PRTS would be excellent inexpensive choices.


----------



## PresReformed (Aug 5, 2008)

GPTS


----------



## CharlieJ (Aug 5, 2008)

Well, I attend GPTS, but I would say that given the similar quality of faculty at all the schools you mentioned (from what I've heard), you'll probably need to decide based on the conduciveness toward Spanish ministries. 

I know Greenville has a large Hispanic community, and it's a part of South Carolina (generally, the more southern, the more Hispanics, y'know?). I know there are dozens of Spanish works around the county, and Bob Jones University, which is right down the street from GPTS, has a lot of Spanish missions resources and Hispanic church planters, as well as +300,000 volume library. 

So, I would maintain that the potential for first-hand involvement in Hispanic ministries is probably as good in Greenville as anywhere else. If you would ever like to come down and check out the area, you would be welcome to stay with me.


----------

